# newegg selling xigmatek finally



## Basard (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey check it out, my dream finally came true.  Newegg sells Xigmatek stuff!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 16, 2008)

how good are they?


----------



## Basard (Feb 16, 2008)

They are pretty good.... xbitlabs has a review of their 120mm HDT cooler...  It's almost as good as  the Thermalright Ultra 120, or whatever that big beefy is called, but the Xigmatek is only like 40 bucks after shipping.  They also have a 92mm HDT cooler, if your case wont fit the big ones.

Ever since I first saw a review of the HDT-S1283, I've been wanting one. Here's the xbitlabs link.

Either the Xigmatek, or OCZ Vendetta would be my choice of cpu cooling, but the Xigmatek is bigger, and performs better, for the same price.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233013

i want one of those for my 7800GS


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233013
> 
> i want one of those for my 7800GS




+1


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2008)

Both Random Murderer and I have the XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 from newegg! From Random doing a switch with heatsinks he saw almost a 23c drop in temps... The stuff is great! the heatsink weighs not even as much as the fan itself!


----------



## Basard (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah, it's got 8mm heatpipes too...  I'm gonna get one soon mua haha...

^Which heatsink did Random Murderer switch from? Stock?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2008)

zalman 9500


----------



## Basard (Feb 17, 2008)

So, from zalman to xigmatek it dropped 23c?? Thats godly...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 17, 2008)

the 120mm rifle cooler, is it better than a artic cooling freezer pro?


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 17, 2008)

The Xigmatek HDT-S1283 is better then the ThermalRight Ultra and it's a lot cheaper...
It's very good that this brand gets more attention now.


----------



## Duxx (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, this has nearly convinced me to take back my zalman 9700 to frys since it doesnt technically fit my P5E,  is the clearance from the heatsink to the bottom of the cooler reasonably high?  or is is narrow enough to fit between my NB heatsink without having to go over it.  I just dont want to buy it and have it not fit.  Could you guys comment on this so i know if it will fit ?

Thanks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Okay, this has nearly convinced me to take back my zalman 9700 to frys since it doesnt technically fit my P5E,  is the clearance from the heatsink to the bottom of the cooler reasonably high?  or is is narrow enough to fit between my NB heatsink without having to go over it.  I just dont want to buy it and have it not fit.  Could you guys comment on this so i know if it will fit ?
> 
> Thanks.



Random Murderer has the P5W board and it fits fine.. the only thing that Random did was take out the push pins and made his own washer hook... That way he knew it wouldn't move... And as of Wednesday I'll know if the Blood Iron fits it also... Bu I believe it will. Now for the case... It barly fit into his server case... Mine is a cosmos so I know it will fit there..


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> the 120mm rifle cooler, is it better than a artic cooling freezer pro?




This says it all




Basard said:


> So, from zalman to xigmatek it dropped 23c?? Thats godly...



Well, he was running the processor at 60 in idle. He runs a quad core in florida, so its was running like that... Now its 40ish at 3.4ish.. I don't really know since I haven't been next door for a while.. lol


----------



## Duxx (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you still use the push pins?  Do they feel secure with the hs and fan on it?  

I have an antec 900, its not the widest case, but think it would fit in that?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2008)

He has the push pins, And if you want, I'll be installing it probably with the push pins myself... So I'll let you know on wednesday how it goes.. I won't be doing the whole other set up until I get my xeon...


----------



## Duxx (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright thanks man. Antec says 8.1" for its width, and the HS is 6.3".  However that doesnt include the mobo,spaces, gap between mobo tray and side panel, etc.  So we shall see, let me know how it goes on wednesday.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2008)

Pm me in the morning so I know your AOL account... I'm not letting people know that one so if you do I'll give it to you and let you know..


----------



## TheMonkey (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn those push pins!  I'm considering ordering one of these to replace the zalman, do the push pins seem a little less finicky than the stock intel HSF ones.  I have seen several stock intel HSFs pop loose in many of my clients machines.  Considering I didn't install the intel HSFs to begin with I can't vouch that the initial install was done correctly or not.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 17, 2008)

the 120 mm rifle cooler is to close to call if itll fit my case but i need it ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll know more later on when I go over to Random's house... And let everyone know when I get the cooler myself. I believe it would be pretty nice myself.. I don't know yet..


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 18, 2008)

xigmatek ftw.
i  my heatsink.


----------



## bcracer220 (Feb 18, 2008)

would it be worth it to go from an arctic freezer 7 pro to this? i am aiming for 3.8ghz with 1.41 volts on an e6750, it can do it, but temps are currently an issue


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah, its worth it according to the benchies. but my case cannot fit.


----------



## bcracer220 (Feb 18, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> yeah, its worth it according to the benchies. but my case cannot fit.



which ones, i havent seen any comparing it to an af7, could u please link?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 18, 2008)

its not a comparo but tsted on its own and then the aboslute is found.

here


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

bcracer220 said:


> would it be worth it to go from an arctic freezer 7 pro to this? i am aiming for 3.8ghz with 1.41 volts on an e6750, it can do it, but temps are currently an issue



Look at Random's specs.. He dropped 20c from going from the top zalman heatsink... and it was frostytechs top five at one time also... So I believe that the cooler will do better then the freezer 7. It doesn't even way as much as it. weights even less... 

Also, the push pins are 100 times better.. Random said he would tell anyone to use them if needed...


----------



## Basard (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, these are better than Freezer Pros... huge though.  Have any of you, who owned the Xigmatek, lapped the bottom, because they sure look like crap.  Just wondering what one would do with a mirror finish on the bottom.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 18, 2008)

Basard said:


> Yeah, these are better than Freezer Pros... huge though.  Have any of you, who owned the Xigmatek, lapped the bottom, because they sure look like crap.  Just wondering what one would do with a mirror finish on the bottom.



that was a thought that came into my mind when i saw it as well, but being that the heatpipes are directly touching the cpu, i don't think it would make that much of a difference.


----------



## Duxx (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey random did u ever try the push pins before making your own contraption?  Only thing drawing me back is their strength


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 18, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Hey random did u ever try the push pins before making your own contraption?  Only thing drawing me back is their strength



actually, i'm using the pushpins. i found them to be way sturdier than the ones on the stock cooler.


----------



## Duxx (Feb 18, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> actually, i'm using the pushpins. i found them to be way sturdier than the ones on the stock cooler.



Best news all day !


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Best news all day !



glad that you know now. Now, buy the thing


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2008)

Interesting... i may go for one of these.


----------



## poohball (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah I want one this this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233013 too for my upcoming new system =D

about the push pin, someone hates it someone loves it, but I emailed Xigmatek last week and asked them what can they do to my S1283 and S963 if I don;t like my push pins, let see what will come up =)
Not that I hate the push pins, I found them pretty easy to install but I just want to see how good is their customer care !


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

There you go man! the cooler is pretty sweet! and really nice! I hope they can let you know what you need to know.. even if not, Random made up something pretty nice in which if he doesn't want to sit down and type out how he did it, I'll do it...

@Mussels, you'll really like the cooler, I'll have mine in a few days! can't wait!


----------



## zCexVe (Feb 18, 2008)

Great!!I waited so long for this.They are cheap and perform well.But beauty wise Its not that great.I am considering between this and Zalman CNPS9700.I have a transparent side panel and a Striker Extreme hoping for a quad so Max will be 3 gigs or so.Have to consider the beauty too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

click on the link that I sent, and the same one that I.R.A. had.. The xigmatek that both random got and I am getting beats the breaks off that cooler.. And its cheaper too.. it cost me 48 dollars for the cooler and a after market fan that pushes 110cfms... So it'll be even better


----------



## zCexVe (Feb 18, 2008)

@cold storm.Thanks.I am considering it right now.I have 17cm in the case.As I am still modding my cheap $12 case I can adjust designs.Havent fixed the plexi yet.Yet to paint.Only cutting holes and sanding.So I will be able to fit this with an aftermarket fan.Considering this right now.Cooler is yet to be purchased so its an advantage too.Lucky this case was bit large than mid ATX and made of steel.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice man! I'm waiting to see that mod! a 12 dollar case nice!
and welcome


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 18, 2008)

> I upgraded from an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro. If the only change had been the change in sound level between the two, I would have said I had got my money's worth from this unit. This is far from the case, however, as the Xigmatek outperforms the smaller Arctic Cooling unit in every way.



taken from newegg.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, I feel that! but wait and see! I'll have mine wednesday and I'll let you all know.


----------



## JFITZ (Feb 18, 2008)

I bought the AIO water cooler and I'm running between 28C and 33C when I'm just doing desktop stuff(also using Artic silver 5 paste). Great cooler and its very quite. Just beware that it was a pain in the but to install. the instructions sucked but i'm happy with it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2008)

http://umart.net.au/au/product_info.php?cPath=108_367&products_id=112718

link for aussies.

Upgrading my media PC to be my lan rig (raptor X 150, Q6600, matx case) and methinks this cooler will fit perfectly, as well as get me 3.2GHz without much noise.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

Mussels, I believe you will like that cooler a lot! I bought this fan to attach to the xigmatek... Should be pretty good.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Mussels, I believe you will like that cooler a lot! I bought this fan to attach to the xigmatek... Should be pretty good.



i'm getting the 92mm version, since its for a matx rig. Comes with a fan, so i'll try that out before replacing it (if i do, it will be with a panaflow low speed)


----------



## Duxx (Feb 19, 2008)

so im going to frys tomorrow to return my 7900 and im HOPING they have this... my hopes are not high since it wasnt on their site, but when i went in, they had a few products which were not on their site so we shall see...


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 19, 2008)

Xigmatech HDT-S1283... = best bang for buck cooler i've seen.


----------



## Duxx (Feb 19, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Xigmatech HDT-S1283... = best bang for buck cooler i've seen.



Any first hand experience you would like to share ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2008)

Well as stated, Random said that he loves his, and I'll be able to tell you tomorrow night if I love mine to death also! Which I know I will!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

i'm interested in the 92mm version and anyones experience, check 'mini 2.0' in my sig for the rig i want to put it on.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm interested in the 92mm version and anyones experience, check 'mini 2.0' in my sig for the rig i want to put it on.



it should perform well on a g0. mine is on a b3 and at 1.5VCore the max i see is 71°C.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> it should perform well on a g0. mine is on a b3 and at 1.5VCore the max i see is 71°C.



considering i can break 3.6GHz on both these chips (did a quick test) on 1.425v, thats good news - whats your ambient? mines around 28-32C here.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> considering i can break 3.6GHz on both these chips (did a quick test) on 1.425v, thats good news - whats your ambient? mines around 28-32C here.



around 21°C, at least that's what my spring-style thermometer is telling me.


----------



## bcracer220 (Feb 19, 2008)

this cooler is coming in 2 me 2moro, ill post results as well


----------



## bcracer220 (Feb 19, 2008)

update, they jsut put it on sale for 6 bucks less, id bite on it quick


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 19, 2008)

i get mine and in one week they lower the price. such is my luck.


----------



## zCexVe (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL Random,But you had the pleasure of telling us all about dont you?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 19, 2008)

zCexVe said:


> LOL Random,But you had the pleasure of telling us all about dont you?



yea, yea, i guess i was the first one to take the xigmatek plunge, wasn't in?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2008)

It was a plunge man, but wasn't it a good one!? Also, Frostytech showed that it was number 1, why wouldn't you!? That sold me right when I saw that.


----------



## Duxx (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey got a question real fast, can you mount it horizontally and vertically. I have the antec 900 and i could push the air out the top of the rear, but i might have problems mounting on P5E so i was curious if its mountable both ways.  Thanks!


----------



## zCexVe (Feb 20, 2008)

Me has a question too ...





Can anyone give me the height of the line in red??Both lines are same in height.And if possible the distance between the redlines?(means from the center of the HS to  the corner of the HS,shortest distance)
Or the blueprint of this cooler.
I cant remove the stock heat pipes coz of warranty issues.Have to check its compatibility with the mobo.


----------



## Duxx (Feb 20, 2008)

zCexVe said:


> Me has a question too ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, dont get mine until friday so i cant help u out .


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 20, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Hey got a question real fast, can you mount it horizontally and vertically. I have the antec 900 and i could push the air out the top of the rear, but i might have problems mounting on P5E so i was curious if its mountable both ways.  Thanks!



yea, it's mountable vertically or horizontally.


----------



## bcracer220 (Feb 20, 2008)

am i the only one who is unable to get the fan to mount properly? im having lots of trouble with these rubber things, i cant get them all the way into the fan, any special method u used to get them all the way through so they stay in place?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 20, 2008)

bcracer220 said:


> am i the only one who is unable to get the fan to mount properly? im having lots of trouble with these rubber things, i cant get them all the way into the fan, any special method u used to get them all the way through so they stay in place?



pull the nub with a pair of needlenose pliers while pushing on it.


----------



## bcracer220 (Feb 20, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> pull the nub with a pair of needlenose pliers while pushing on it.



alright that worked, still not impressed with the mounting system tho, one clip kept popping out asi was attaching teh fan, talk about annoying


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 20, 2008)

bcracer220 said:


> alright that worked, still not impressed with the mounting system tho, one clip kept popping out asi was attaching teh fan, talk about annoying



yup, i had that problem too, but it wasn't the hsf's fault, it was my case's.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2008)

Well everyone, I've done it! I put the fans in, and the heatsink on with the silverstone, and I've got 10c drop on idle and 27 on load. So its worth the buy! now I'm at 37c fine!


----------



## zCexVe (Feb 22, 2008)

Can anyone help me with the #62 post of mine? Thanks in Advance.I need to see id it fits in my mobo.It must. If not..


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2008)

why do you need to know?? I had to force mine because of the northbridge. just take the width of the heatsink and cut it in half, and thats how long it is. It takes a 120mm fan, so cut that in half and you get 60.. so 60mm.


----------

